# ulisse e argo



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

View attachment 4719View attachment 4718View attachment 4715View attachment 4716View attachment 4717


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Giugno 2012)

Bellissimo!!!!
Si vede proprio che è aggressivo e pericolosisssssssimo! Brrrrr che paura!:mrgreen:



Voglio anch'io un cagnozzolo!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

tu ci scherzi ma a me viene da piangere se penso che da oggi ha cominciato a mordermi ininterrottamente.
e quei dentini da latte per ora non sono nulla in confronto a quello che arriverà tra poco:unhappy:
e comunque sono aguzzi.
paura del mio destino:unhappy:





fra l'altro sono scema forte...non avessi mai avuto cani...tutte le volte ci cado come un'allocca e mi avvicino ...e tac...morsicata al nasodolore!


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2012)

che bellino


----------



## Flavia (18 Giugno 2012)

cucciolotto tenerissimo lui!


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3506 ha detto:
			
		

> tu ci scherzi ma a me viene da piangere se penso che da oggi ha cominciato a mordermi ininterrottamente.
> e quei dentini da latte per ora non sono nulla in confronto a quello che arriverà tra poco:unhappy:
> e comunque sono aguzzi.
> paura del mio destino:unhappy:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Come ti capisco. Anche io sempre scema forte. ma come fa a non tentare di baciarli tutti?
Io non resisto.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2012)

Splendore.


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2012)

oddiooooooooo è da prendere a morsi! troppo tenerone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

bello bello bello bello bello... quante scarpe masticate vedo nel tuo futuro, Minerva!


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2012)

magari fossero solo scarpe!
max da cucciolo mi aveva obliterato la qualunque....non avevo un plaid , un asciugamano, una maglia che non avesse un buco:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3531 ha detto:
			
		

> magari fossero solo scarpe!
> max da cucciolo mi aveva obliterato la qualunque....non avevo un plaid , un asciugamano, una maglia che non avesse un buco:singleeye:


Yuma da cucciola adorava il rotolo della carta igienica! se per caso andavo in ufficio e dimenticavo la porta del bagno aperta...al mio ritorno era la fine!:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

meraviglioso.


----------

